# Mod an Inova X1 for a Paramedic? (or custom build?)



## z_Driver609 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good morning.



I come seeking some help. My current EDC is an Inova X1 which was a gift (the original model with the very tight beam - collimated lens?) and which is absolutely perfectly sized...

I am a paramedic, and I need to carry stuff in the little pockets in my pants where I can easily access them in a hurry. The Inova X1 is a perfect fit.



HOWEVER!



There are a large number of problems with it:

It is usually too bright (for checking pupils and the like without blinding a patient)

but... It is also often not bright enough! (if I need a bit more area lighting)

It has a beam that is far too tight with next to no spill, but at the same time does not throw that well (maybe this is a result of the lowish output?)



I have been looking for a replacement, so far without any luck (the NiteCore range is as close as I have come, with the variable output but still not ideal due to the size)



So, what I am asking for is:

An Inova x1 sized package (4inch length, no more than 0.72 inch diameter)

Greater output than an Inova (MORE is always better!)

A floodier beam (some throw is still nice but spill is more useful in day to day life)

Variable brightness (from pupil torch to sunburn causing! Or at least pretty bright)

A colour that will give me accurate rendition of skin tones.



I'm not very techy, so I don't mind what LED, batteries, switches (I think I like forward clicky but I really don't mind) or any other components are used, I just want results 



Can anyone out there help me with modding an Inova, or maybe a custom setup?



If so, please PM me. I am happy to discuss budgets and so forth if anyone thinks they can deliver my grossly unreasonable wishlist.



Please note, I do live in Australia, so maybe some shipping would need to be factored in as well.



Thank you all, I look forward to some snazzy new custom lighting 



Driver609



EDIT: Sorry, I forgot to add, LED, not incandescent, thank you.


----------



## MikeAusC (Mar 12, 2011)

I think an Adjustable-focus torch suits your needs perfectly.

For close work on the patient or for lighting up the bush when walking with or without a stretcher, you use the wideangle setting. Because the output is spread so widely, the level is low enough not to blind people or to ruin your night-vision.

For checking things in the distance, you set to a very bright spot.

If the torch has variable brightness, that's a bonus.

That's been my experience with bush rescue - although I find a headlamp much better than handheld.

I'm not sure what's available in Australia, but I've found that getting things sent from HongKong SO much cheaper, so I buy buy all my torches that way.

If you're in Sydney, I can demonstrate these.


----------



## JCK (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't you get/have access to those disposable white penlights? use them for checking pupils, and that way you don't have to worry about having your torch to do that as well.

Or, what about a quark 123 2, in a neutral if you can find one. I'm not sure how good it will render skin colours (but the beamshots I've seen of it are pretty good. Its also only 0.86 inches (a bit under 22 mm diamter) and only 4.5 inches long. A bit longer and wider than your inova but I don't know how much space you've got in your pocket.

I've got the AA2 version, and carried it for just short of 2 months, and it worked great for all the jobs I went to, great combination of spill and throw, and high mode (83 lumens, brighter on the 123-2) throws quite well, and turbo is 180 lumens, which has great throw. However you can scale it back to moonlight or low if you only need a small amount of light.

EDIT: no option to PM you from your user profile


----------



## jamesEMT (Feb 9, 2012)

hi im a paramedic in the us and i have the perfect light for you. the 4sevens preon 2. i use it every day for everything you just mentioned. it was 3 main settings a low beam(2.2 lumens 23 hour run time) i can use to check pupils, a medium beam to use in the back of my rig(22 lumens 6 hour run time), and a high beam (160 lumens 0.8 hours)for out door use. it has a clicky tailcap switch and is powered by "AAA" batteries. theDimensions: Length: 5.05 inches
Diameter: 0.55 inches Weight: 0.8 ounces.


----------

